# H. Grattan Guinness in Print



## JM (Dec 20, 2008)

Rare Hard to Find Books Search Results by Author | Guinness, H. Grattan | Kessinger Publishing


----------



## Theogenes (Dec 20, 2008)

I love H. G. Guinness's works! I've downloaded most of his work. Romanism and the Reformation is an amazing read.
Jim


----------

